# Can you all recommend a timeshare near the Yarra Valley,  Australia?



## Judy (Jun 29, 2017)

We'll be ending a cruise in Melbourne, Australia on November 8, 2018.  Before returning to the USA, we'd like to spend a week or so in Victoria.  Does the area offer free tastings at its wineries like Sonoma does?  Where should we stay?   

Can you all recommend a timeshare near the Yarra Valley, Australia?


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 29, 2017)

The closes I know of is the relatively new Wyndham in Melbourne. A little over 1 hour drive to the Yarra Valley.


----------



## Daddyaus (Sep 4, 2017)

Judy said:


> We'll be ending a cruise in Melbourne, Australia on November 8, 2018.  Before returning to the USA, we'd like to spend a week or so in Victoria.  Does the area offer free tastings at its wineries like Sonoma does?  Where should we stay?
> 
> Can you all recommend a timeshare near the Yarra Valley, Australia?



Hi Judy,

There are two main wine regions in Victoria, The Yarra Valley and the Mornington Peninsula (Red Hill, Flinders etc). 

Personally I prefer the peninsula and you might be more likely to find a property to trade into in that area than you will in the Yarra Valley.

They are both great areas either way but I think the peninsula is a bit more scenic and I prefer the wineries around there. You won't find many wineries that do free tastings however, it's usually a couple of dollars which they'll deduct off the purchase of a bottle if you choose to buy.


----------



## Judy (Sep 4, 2017)

Did you have any TS resorts in mind that are located on the Mornington Peninsula?  With a quick look, I didn't find any RCI resorts there and just two II Resorts - one in Borneo and one in Rye.  Are those two good locations for visiting wineries?


----------



## chubby (Sep 5, 2017)

hi Judy  
If you was to stay at the Wyndham in Melbourne you could get tours that do winery tours from there out to The Yarra Valley they do 5 or 6 wineries you do not have the trouble of finding the wineries and no worries of going over the alcohol limit for driving and yes they do have free tastings
To book these tours viator is one of the sites we have used just read where they pick you up some do hotels others have a pick up place in the city this site will give other tours to go on also
Hope this helps you


----------



## Judy (Sep 14, 2017)

Sounds like a good idea, chubby.


----------



## Daddyaus (Sep 14, 2017)

That would be a better idea. Although both regions are nice, I don't think the TS properties are likely to be all that good and you may get bored in those areas if there for a whole week.


----------



## dmurray007 (Oct 11, 2017)

I second chubby's recommendation re Melbourne as a base camp. Melbourne is, in my opinion, a very pedestrian friendly city, has a free tram for tourists and a great dinner tram. Took the winery tour for one day to the Yarris Valley and the guide/driver was very knowledgeable, Included 6 different wineries, and a lunch (Kangaroo meat)  and on the way detoured so the wife and I could see some of the horse farms, and a spot where we all could see Kangaroo's out in the open fields. Lots of other things to see a do in the Melbourne area, but as we were on a guided tour (Trip of a lifetime) only had 2 and a half days in Melbourne.


----------

